# diagnosing IBS



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

How is IBS diagnosed?I have endometriosis, but I'm also waiting for the rest of my diagnoses. I've had bowel troubles for years. I have to wait until April to see my doctor (to give the max amount of time to recover from my surgery, which was in January). I have no clue what will be involved in trying to figure out the bowel troubles ... I just can't afford not to figure it out at this point. I'm miserable.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

A good GI will run all the neccessary tests to eliminate any other potential problem as the cause of your symptoms. There is no test for IBS, it is found by the process of elimination.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

What type of tests does a GI doc do to eliminate the possibilities? I've just avoided it in the past, but everything has progressed so far that I don't want to avoid it anymore. Not to mention, they actually believe me now that I've already been diagnosed with endometriosis.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Endoscope, colononscopy, barium upper GI, mine started with the basic blood draws and stool tests for bacteria, parasites, and blood. I understand where you're coming from. I put off my worsening symptoms for months. Then I spent months finding out how much damage was done because I didn't get checked sooner. I have had IBS for most of my adult life. It got really bad last year as a result of adhesions damaging my digestive system.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

This is kind of a silly question, but how do they do the stool test? Is it like a urine test where you have to use the bathroom on command at the office? Seems like that could be kind of difficult if someone has a hard time using the bathroom. I know what we do for the animals where I work when we need a fecal sample, and I don't wait for them to use the bathroom ...


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I had a stool test about a year ago. You should be able to collect the sample in the privacy of your own bathroom at home. I was given a plastic container to take home. The next time I had a stool, I put a sample in the container, sealed it up, and delivered it with the doctor's orders to the local lab where I go for blood and urine tests.


----------



## freddy (Mar 11, 2003)

I have been diagnosed after ultrasound scan ruled out endometriosis etc,but have not had any "bowel tests"should I ask for them,or presume this is it and treat accordingly?I am not 100% convinced.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYICurrent Approach to the Diagnosis of Irritable Bowel SyndromeBy: George F. Longstreth, M.D., Chief of Gastroenterology, Kaiser Permanente Medical Care Plan, San Diego, CA http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/diagnosis.html


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Good info, Eric. I thought I'd seen you were going to stop posting, so, I'm glad to see your post.


----------

